# Anyone in the Figueiro Ds Vinhos area want any oranges?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I appreciate most people have orange trees in their garden but I grew up poor and find it hard to accept waste so if anyone in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area wants some free oranges (or sharon fruit) please give me a call on 919066816.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

If you don`t get any takers, juice em and freeze.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've made juice, jam, marmalade and chutney and still have a ton of the damn things left.  

The sharon fruit drive me nuts. You can't do anything at all with 'em until they're absolutely ripe, if you leave them just a day too long, they're no good for anything and they all ripen at different times so you never really have enough to do anything significant with......... but I guess people have been saying that about sharon fuit since the beginning of time! LOL!


----------

